# squirrels



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

Are they hard to shoot?
I hear they are fast
the picture is of a squirrel climbing up my leg as tempting as it is I am not allowed to shoot them


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you grab 'em by the tail and stuff them directly into a microwave?

Just kidding!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The ones i shoot are not like that, they are fast, from tree to tree, jeff


----------



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

I think he was looking for some nuts









apology for the bad joke some one had to say it


----------



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

Sorted them








I joke


----------

